# Grants Fat to fit journal



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi, Started in the gym on 1st of may 2010 after deciding i was a fat mess lol, first 2 months was cardio madness to drop weight i started out at 19st 6lbs!

once the weight started to drop off started weight now bulking up, have a set routine back and bi,chest tri,legs,shoulders, and i throw in abs 3 days a week.

here are a few crap quality photos of my progress i will update when there is progress.

thanks Grant

waist




























chest



















arms,shoulders.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Great progress so far mate, keep at it 

What you weight now?


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

thanks, i am currently 15st 7lbs im not massivly hung up about weight but i have an ideal physic in mind so what ever it take to get there im game 

a question i have if anyone knows is how can i compensate to work out my body fat as i am naturaly big framed and i want to know how far ive got to go b4 abs start to show 

thanks grant


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Update, been working rly hard recently cut another 9lbs off if anyone can work out from pics below BF est please. thanks





































Cheers Grant


----------



## Dan86 (Sep 4, 2009)

Good progress mate awesome changes


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

rite been a little while so gunna update, (no pics im afraid) I now have my diet sorted and i am growing nicely, (loosing weight section "six pack diet" for info) i am now eating 6 meals a day high in protein.

i have kept a writen journel of my lifts and measurmeant since i started the gym in may and upon re-doing my measurments today i was pleasently supprised.

The comparisons are from my 1st months training to this month (may-dec)

stomach - was 45" now 35" !!!

Waist - was 39.5" now 33" !!!

neck-was 17.5" now 16"

top leg-was 29" now25"

calf- was 19" now 18"

bum- was 49" now 43"!!!!!

forearms was- 12" now 13"

chest & tri=

bench was 30kg now 100kg

incline was 25kg now 70kg

decline was 30kg now 100kg

close grip was 20kg now 50kg

cable flys was 15kg (per arm) now 40kg

rope pull down was 15kg now 35kg

DB press was 10kg now 32.5kg

DB fly was 7.5kg now 20kg

DB kick back was 7.5kg now 15kg

Back & BI's

bar bell curls was 15kg now 45kg

preacher curls was 10kg now 40kg

concentration curl was 7.5kg now 20kg

hammer curl was 10kg now 22.5 kg

Bicep cable curls was 12.5kg per arm now 45kg

dead lifts was 40kg now 120kg

wide grip pull down was 25kg now 65kg

seated rows was 25kg now 65kg

good mornings was 15kg now 35kg

shoulders & legs-

bar bell press - was 15kg now 45kg

seated DB press - was 15kg per arm now 32.5kg

front DB raises - was 7.5kg now 15kg

lat raises - was 10kg now 17.5kg

DB shrugs - was 20kg per arm now 42.5kg

squats- was 30kg now 110kg

hack squats- was 30kg now 90kg

romanian dead lifts was 15kg now 30kg

leg ext was 15kg now 60kg

leg curl was 20kg now 60kg

calf raises was 20kg now 60kg

sledge press was 40kg now 180kg

I will update some pics later in the month but ive got a little excess weight to shift from the festive season, i have now started 25min HIIT fasted in the morning when i wake up only taking bcaa+ and hmb with water pre work out then 4 eggs with 30g cheese and ham following.

All the best for the new year

Grant


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi, just adding some updated pics as its been a while i have lost inches off of my self again and gained some back width and arms much more defined belly is coming in SLOWLY.... my goals for the next 3 months are to get rid of belly fat and try and gain more muscle.
































































cheers grant


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

Great progress mate keep us all updated and keep ul the good work!


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks mate, i will update pics again in 4 weeks and see how things are coming along, in 3/4 months time i hope to be updateing with a decent pic of abs  lol fingers crossed.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

good luck with this, some good points in your fat loss thread in diet section too


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi, Time for my bi monthly update have lost a few more lbs now weighing in at 14st 3lbs.
































































Cheers Grant


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

amazing mate, well done. if i could pick on anything i'd say do some 5x5 reps on your lats..................great work.


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I admit i do want to work on my lats more i have been neglecting some aspects as ive been realy focusing on fat loss.

cheers, grant


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Amazing progress mate, well done!

Curling 45kg and benching 100kg, v nice


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Well done man, good progress! :thumbup1:


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Cheers guys, i am still aiming for abs by may but i am staying bang on with my diet so hopfuly march and aprils pics will show good gains or losses how ever you look at it lol


----------



## big_dan_11 (Feb 26, 2011)

well done fella done great, just wondering what kind of diet you are on and could you post your workout schedule?

cheers mate


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

UPDATE: I have finaly started gaining muscle noticably so my weight loss is seeming to be non existant BUT luckly i measure and despite only loosing 2 lbs in the past 2/3 weeks i have lost 1 inch off my stomach  abs are on there way.

responce:

Hi Dan, my diet is a clean rounded diet following a basic principle of 1800 cals on cardio days and 2000 cals on lift days, i maintain 1g of protein per 1lb of body weight using protein rich foods and a PWO shake using no carb whey from MP, i have 1 cheat day a week usualy a sat where i will eat somthing nice ie: pizza or chineese.

I have stopped all sweets pasterys alchol white bread and white pasta,rice this makes a BIG difference.

my routine is as now as follows:

Monday: push :

flat bench 5x5

incline bench 5x5

weighted dips 5x5

military press 5x5

tue: cardio 1 hour HIIT 15 mins abs

Wedull

dead lifts 5x5

bent over rows 5x5

weighted pull ups 5x5

bar bell curls 5x5

thu: cardio 1 hour HIIT 15mins abs

Friday: Legs

Squats 5x5

sledge press 5x5

calf raises 5x5

lundges 5x5

sat: Cardio 1 hour HIIT 15 mins abs

sun : rest

Cheers grant


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Hello all, just a quick update of progress with pic's, has been a full 4 weeks now since routine switch to push pull legs with mixed cardio (as above) and i think it is paying off in terms of size gain's, i am still on the diet and SLOWLY dropping down the BF lol.


















































































cheers, grant


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

You should be so proud of yourself mate, keep it up! From the first pic to the last...........amazing.


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

thanks mate, ive got my focus firmly set now so no going back.


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

Grant, enter mens health body transformation 2011!!!! i think you will have a great chance in winning, just say u use maximuscle products also even tho there expensive and have to take a morgage out to buy some of there products.... excellent tho mate!


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

lol thanks mate, funny you should say that because a friend of mine said that my transformation is better then one showin in the mens health magazine over a time window 7 months longer than i have taken so far lol (this time next year i will be emence) MUHAHAHAH


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

Well done with the progress so far mate! Looking forward to more updates and progression.


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks "soulXedge" now summer is looming there will be good changes to be seem i can get back out on the bike every night around the farm ect so will drop the excess fat in no time


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Right , been training dieting sweating crying ect and for my graft have dropped another 8lbs of FATTY FAT FAT  POW, definition is coming on now been working my back and it coming on a treat, i am going to stick to a strickt carb cycling diet for the next 4 weeks and see how much more weight i can shift, here are some updated pics from the last 4 weeks progress,

cheers Grant


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Great progress Grant. Did I read in one of your other threads that you tore your rotator cuff? If so, how is that now? Also, have you given any thought as to what you will do once you reach your desired bf %


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi. Tassotti, luckly it was not a tear was tendionitis of the rota cuff (inflamation) it seems to have got better as i followed the advice to rest it for 2 weeks so i am very happy lol, in terms of long term goals once i reach the desired body fat i am going to stick it all summer then go on a controled bluk through out the winter aim to gain 10lbs of lean mass but not much fat so that cutting will be easier this time next year


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

Awesome stuff Grant!

You really are an inspiration to me.

I have went from 17st to 14.6st, but need the extra motivation that I am getting from your posts to try and get rid of the stubborn beer belly and moobs I can't seem to shift.

Out of interest whwre are you getting the information about carb cycling from? Have you got and good threads on it?

Cheers

J


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi, Lumix well done on the weight loss, in terms of moobs heavy compound chest exercises then simply cardio will bring things in to ballance, the carb cycling was explained to me in simple terms by a buddy on here "green spin" and keeping this simple diagram in your head while eating will make for sucsess, imagin your muscles energy store are a box and you fill the box with carbs when the box is spilling over it will store the excess as fat to use another day but if you prevent the box from ever over flowing you will never put on excess fat. the other advantage of this is the body will use fat as a primary fule source whilest looking for carbs from the "box" so it will put fat in to the "box" to be used up, paired with a good cardio routing you will loose a good 2-3lbs a week and as you still eat cards you dont loose energy, my structure is as follows:

mon:no carbs

tuesday:no carbs

wed: moderate carbs

thu:low carbs

friday: no carbs

sat: high carbs

sun:low carbs

low days consist of between 30-60g of carb, moderate day 70-90g carbs high 120-150g and no carb means no carb no sauces sugar nothing 

hope this helps keep up the good work mate


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

Grantewhite said:


> Hi, Lumix well done on the weight loss, in terms of moobs heavy compound chest exercises then simply cardio will bring things in to ballance, the carb cycling was explained to me in simple terms by a buddy on here "green spin" and keeping this simple diagram in your head while eating will make for sucsess, imagin your muscles energy store are a box and you fill the box with carbs when the box is spilling over it will store the excess as fat to use another day but if you prevent the box from ever over flowing you will never put on excess fat. the other advantage of this is the body will use fat as a primary fule source whilest looking for carbs from the "box" so it will put fat in to the "box" to be used up, paired with a good cardio routing you will loose a good 2-3lbs a week and as you still eat cards you dont loose energy, my structure is as follows:
> 
> mon:no carbs
> 
> ...


Cheers Grant

This is definately something I'm going to give a shot.

How do you find your energy levels on no/low carb days?


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Absolutly fine, the big carb up on the high day leaves enough in the take for the next 2 days, as long as you keep your protein high and make sure your eating fats you will be golden the fats are very important as otherwise your body will have no problem converting clean protein (plain chicken) in to carb to be used.

on a no carb day i will typicaly eat 4 eggwhites 1 whole egg scrambled , 1 scoop whey with milk , 2 chicken thighs 2 slices of cheese 1 table spoon cream colslaw (to avoid the carby mayo type) , 3 scoops whey milk, 1 large pork steak 1/2 a red onion 1 hand full of spinich. bcaa+ with every meal, omega 3-6-9- after last meal.

Cheer grant


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

What does your daily cardio consist of mate? How long you doing each cardio session for!

Great progress again mate! What's the plan after you get the abs out you

Going for a Clean bulk?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Good to see everything is going well for you buddy. Very good progress. Well done. :thumb:


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

Very well done dude-pretty awesome transformation,,your obviously a very focused person so i`v no doubts you`ll achieve the results your after...keep it up mate......

Al..


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks guys, firstly yes i am going for a clean bulk following the abs showing, i know its hard to belive but since i posted this i have lost a little more and now have the begginings of a sweet 4 pack lol ( i will get a pic up soon), my cardio is hard core lol it is as follows.

2 mins stretching

2 mins skipping

10 mins cross trainer staying about 280 rpm

2000m rowing as fast as possible

5 mins jogging on treadmill

15 mins HIIT on stair machine 65rpm rest 155work 35 second sets.

1000m rowing as fast as possible

skipping speed rope to fail.

2 mins stretching.

thanks grant


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

hey good work man

keep it up

wow!


----------

